# Vive Fedora !



## vampire1976 (13 Janvier 2007)

Après mes déboires sur la Kubuntu KDE... J'ai installé à la place Fedora DVD core 6...

Et bien c'est un savant mélange de OS X et de Windows... On s'y retrouve de suite contreiment à kubuntu...

Par contre mon navigateur internet plante au démarrage donc pour le moment pas d'accès web...

Mais sinon, tout marche très bien (sauf XGL qui n'a aucun pilote pour ma carte graphic (encore et toujours)).

Franchement c'est une excellente distribution !!!!


----------



## tantoillane (20 Février 2007)

tu l'as install&#233; sur ton disque interne ? Parce que moi j'ai un disque externe firwire que j'ai partitionn&#233;, et impossible qu'il soit reconnu lors de l'installation. Seul mon DD interne est reconnu.


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Février 2007)

Oui c'est en interne ^^


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (25 Février 2007)

Il trouve la carte Wireless  ?


----------



## tantoillane (25 Février 2007)

wireless ... euuhhh, peut-&#234;tre, qu'est-ce donc ?


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Février 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> wireless ... euuhhh, peut-&#234;tre, qu'est-ce donc ?


wifi, airport.


----------



## tantoillane (25 Février 2007)

C'est un disque externe firewire, pas question de wifi ... je n'ai dailleurs pas de carte sur mon iMac.

Merci


----------



## vampire1976 (13 Mars 2007)

J'ai pas le wifi non plus sur mon iMac G5 (version A).

Sinon j'ai vu qu'il y avait la version 7 de la fedora en PPC... Ca donne quoi ?


----------



## tantoillane (13 Mars 2007)

Une nouvelle version alors ? Je croyais que &#231;a s'arra&#238;tait &#224; 6


----------



## vampire1976 (15 Mars 2007)

Bien non ils continuent elle a l'air sympa...


----------



## tantoillane (15 Mars 2007)

apparement elle est encore un peu instable, je vais attendre le prochain test avant de me lancer dans l'installation

Merci


----------



## Einbert (15 Mars 2007)

La version finale de Fedora 7 ne sortira qu'en mai  . La grande nouveauté : KVM  .


----------



## tantoillane (16 Mars 2007)

et bien on va attendre, de toutes fa&#231;ons pour l'instant j'ai SUSE, qui marche tr&#232;s bien avec mon disque FW


----------



## clampin (21 Mars 2007)

Vous avez r&#233;ussi a installer Suse sur un disque FW avec un imac G5 rev A ? &#231;a m'int&#233;resse un peu &#231;a ...  un tuto quelque part ?


----------



## tantoillane (21 Mars 2007)

c'est quoi rev A ?


----------



## clampin (22 Mars 2007)

tantoillane a dit:


> c'est quoi rev A ?



Un imac G5 première génération tout simplement.


----------



## tantoillane (22 Mars 2007)

Et bin, &#231;a marche presque tout seul. Quel niveau as-tu avec ton iMac ? (histoire de ne pas faire un truc ultra d&#233;taill&#233; pour rien)

Est-ce que tu sais cr&#233;er une partion avec l'utilitaire de disques ?
Est-ce que tu sais graver une image disque avec l'utilitaire de disque ?
Est-ce que tu sais d&#233;marrer ton iMac de fa&#231;on &#224; voir tout les syst&#232;me bootables ?


----------

